# Les Pauls auction is going on now.



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

click here to watch

https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/live-sale/id/71/


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

> 7221951 fender no-caster$40,000 - $60,000


Currently at Lot 717 Of 745, Would think this be closer to the end of the event. Though 717 is already at 10 times the estimate value of 1000 to 1500 looking to close at 10,000 :O


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool ... 51 nocaster going in a few minutes..posted @ 9 43 pm est


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

everything is going way higher then estimated .....


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

that 51 went for a fair penny!! $180,000


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

> Auctioneer: Lot 739 sold to floor bidder at $18,000



kkjq


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

$900 for a Bigsby ?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Part 1 the final wins (asking price is ranged, like in item 1 200 to 300, wining bid is the final number per line)

1 LES PAUL APPAREL $200 - $300 $400
2 LES PAUL WISCONSIN AWARDS $300 - $500 $550
3 LES PAUL CLOCKS $200 - $300 $300
4 LES PAUL PARKWAY SIGN $100 - $150 $1,600
5 LES PAUL LIFETIME ACHIEVEMENT AWARD $300 - $500 $1,300
6 LES PAUL STAINED GLASS $200 - $300 $500
7 LES PAUL NOVELTY TROPHY & PHOTOGRAPHS $300 - $500 $700
8 1929 PARAMOUNT TENOR BANJO $700 - $900 $1,700
9 MAY BELL QUEEN BANJO $600 - $800 $1,000
10 1968 GIBSON FOUR STRING BANJO $700 - $900 $1,200
11 1968 GIBSON FIVE STRING BANJO $600 - $800 $2,500
12 GIBSON FOUR STRING MASTERTONE BANJO $500 - $700 $1,300
13 GIBSON FOUR STRING BANJO $700 - $900 $1,200
14 HARRY "THE IXL" BANJO $100 - $150 $1,300
15 CIGAR BOX GUITAR $50 - $75 $800
16 WHIMSICAL MODIFIED INSTRUMENT $80 - $120 $3,250
17 ANTONIUS STRADIUARIUS VIOLIN $80 - $120 $450
18 MELODY RANCH GENE AUTRY GUITAR $150 - $250 $900
19 THE "MARY FORDERISER" $300 - $500 $1,000
20 2000 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $1,500 - $2,500 $4,000
21 2000 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $1,500 - $2,500 $3,500
22 2000 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $1,500 - $2,500 $3,750
23 2000 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $1,500 - $2,500 $3,750
24 1988 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $1,500 - $2,500 $3,750
25 1984 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $2,000 - $3,000 $5,500
26 2003 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM 10TH ANNIVERSARY $4,000 - $6,000 $7,000
27 1978 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $6,000 - $8,000 $16,000
28 LES PAUL TELEVISION $100 - $150 $700
29 LES PAUL SUITCASE RECORDER $300 - $500 $1,200
30 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $100 - $150 $1,200
31 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $200 - $300 $1,200
32 LES PAUL PORTABLE EQUIPMENT $500 - $700 $1,300
33 LES PAUL TAPE RECORDER $200 - $300 $800
34 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $100 - $150 $450
35 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $500 - $700 $1,500
36 LES PAUL TUBE TESTER $75 - $100 $350
37 LES PAUL VINTAGE ADVERTISEMENT $80 - $120 $1,100
38 LES PAUL TUBE TESTER $100 - $150 $1,100
39 LES PAUL TUBE TESTER $100 - $150 $1,100
40 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $75 - $100 $600
41 LES PAUL AMPLIFIERS $200 - $300 $500
42 LES PAUL SYNC UNIT $50 - $75 $200
43 LES PAUL FISH SPOTTER $100 - $150 $1,200
44 LES PAUL VOLT METER $80 - $120 $500
45 LES PAUL POWER SUPPLY $100 - $150 $700
46 LES PAUL TEST METER $50 - $75 $500
47 LES PAUL WAVE ANALYZER $50 - $75 $450
48 LES PAUL OSCILLATOR $75 - $100 $450
49 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $50 - $75 $450
50 LES PAUL SOCIAL SECURITY CARDS $300 - $500 $1,200
51 LES PAUL GUITAR DRAWING $200 - $300 $2,750
52 LES PAUL SIGNED CHECKS $100 - $150 $400
53 LES PAUL PORTRAIT PAINTING $200 - $300 $1,200
54 LES PAUL DOUBLE SIGNED CONTRACT $300 - $500 $500
55 1978 GIBSON JOHNNY SMITH ARCHTOP $3,000 - $5,000 $6,500
56 1974 GIBSON ES355TD $2,000 - $3,000 $5,000
57 2010 GIBSON 1934 L5 RE-ISSUE $2,500 - $3,500 $4,000
58 1927 GIBSON L5 $5,000 - $7,000 $70,000
59 LATE 1930s EARLY 1940s KALAMAZOO ARCHTOP $80 - $120 $1,200
60 1968 GIBSON L-48 ARCHTOP $200 - $300 $3,500
61 2001 GIBSON L5 CES $3,000 - $5,000 $6,000
62 1998 EPIPHONE LES PAUL MODEL $1,000 - $1,500 $1,800
63 1991 EPIPHONE LES PAUL CUSTOM $800 - $1,200 $1,600
64 2006 EPIPHONE LES PAUL CUSTOM HERITAGE $700 - $900 $2,000
65 1990 EPIPHONE LES PAUL CUSTOM $700 - $900 $1,900
66 2007 EPIPHONE LES PAUL GOLDTOP $800 - $1,200 $2,000
67 2005 EPIPHONE LES PAUL CUSTOM $700 - $900 $1,900
68 1998 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $3,000 - $5,000 $5,000
69 1978 GIBSON LES PAUL 25/50 ANNIVERSARY MODEL PROTOTYPE $10,000 - $15,000 $20,000
70 1982 GIBSON CHET ATKINS ACOUSTIC $1,000 - $1,500 $2,000
71 1989 GIBSON CHET ATKINS ACOUSTIC $800 - $1,200 $2,500
72 LES PAUL COUNTRY MUSIC AWARD $200 - $300 $800
73 1988 GIBSON CHET ATKINS ACOUSTIC $1,400 - $1,600 $2,500
74 LES PAUL GRAMMY NOMINATION PLAQUE $1,000 - $1,500 $3,000
75 1976 GIBSON THE LES PAUL #25 $15,000 - $20,000 $37,500
76 LES PAUL LIVING ROOM LAMP $300 - $500 $7,000
77 LES PAUL COFFEE TABLE $200 - $300 $2,750
78 LES PAUL STEREO CONSOLE $500 - $700 $2,750
79 LES PAUL DRINKS CABINET $300 - $500 $1,500
80 LES PAUL WALL CLOCK $100 - $150 $1,200
82 LES PAUL FLOOR LAMPS $80 - $120 $1,800
83 LES PAUL FLOOR LAMP $100 - $150 $1,800
84 LES PAUL BEDROOM LAMPS $200 - $300 $1,400
85 LES PAUL WORK LIGHTS $100 - $150 $2,750
86 LES PAUL SHEET MUSIC $50 - $75 $1,000
87 LES PAUL COPYRIGHT REGISTRATIONS $200 - $300 $1,400
88 LES PAUL AWARDS $200 - $300 $600
89 LES PAUL & MARY FORD CASH BOX AWARD $800 - $1,200 $3,750
90 LES PAUL & MARY FORD CASH BOX AWARD $800 - $1,200 $1,200
91 LES PAUL & MARY FORD CASH BOX AWARD $800 - $1,200 $1,800
92 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $700 - $900 $2,750
93 LES PAUL TEST SET $100 - $150 $400
94 LES PAUL TEST SET $200 - $300 $350
95 LES PAUL OSCILLOSCOPE $200 - $300 $250
96 LES PAUL SPEAKERS $1,000 - $1,500 $1,500
97 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER AND SPEAKERS $100 - $150 $800
98 LES PAUL MONITORS $300 - $500 $500
99 LES PAUL MONITORS $1,000 - $1,500 $8,000
100 LES PAUL WORK STOOL AND CHAIR $100 - $150 $3,250
101 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $1,000 - $1,500 $2,250
102 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $400 - $600 $1,400
103 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $100 - $150 $300
104 LES PAUL SIGNED CHECKS $100 - $150 $500
105 LES PAUL EDITING RACK $1,500 - $2,500 $4,500
106 1987 GIBSON LES PAUL STUDIO $700 - $900 $3,750
107 1984 GIBSON LES PAUL STUDIO $800 - $1,200 $4,500
108 1991 GIBSON LES PAUL STUDIO $800 - $1,200 $3,250
109 1998 EPIPHONE LES PAUL STUDIO $700 - $900 $2,500
110 2001 GIBSON LES PAUL STUDIO $1,000 - $1,500 $4,500
111 EPIPHONE LES PAUL CUSTOM $300 - $500 $2,500
112 UNFINISHED GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM 35TH ANNIVERSARY $300 - $500 $2,750
113 EARLY 1970s GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $4,000 - $6,000 $9,500
114 GIBSON UPRIGHT BASS $4,000 - $6,000 $15,000
115 GRETSCH UPRIGHT BASS $1,000 - $1,500 $2,750
116 GIBSON 3G1 VIOLIN BASS $1,000 - $1,500 $18,000
117 1972 GIBSON LES PAUL SIGNATURE BASS $1,800 - $2,200 $10,000
118 1968 GIBSON EB2 BASS $800 - $1,200 $2,500
119 1968 GIBSON EB2 BASS $300 - $500 $8,500
120 1968 GIBSON EB2 BASS $300 - $500 $3,000
121 UNKNOWN EIGHT STRING BASS $100 - $200 $4,250
122 LATE 1960s GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING PROTOTYPES $6,000 - $8,000 $32,500
123 LES PAUL TOURING RIG $5,000 - $7,000 $65,000
124 1982 GIBSON LES PAUL PROTOTYPE RECORDING MODEL $20,000 - $30,000 $150,000
125 LES PAUL RESEARCH NOTES $300 - $500 $22,500
126 LES PAUL RESEARCH NOTES $300 - $500 $16,000
127 ROB HENDON GUITAR PAINTING $500 - $700 $900
128 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $600 - $800 $500
129 LES PAUL OUTPUT METER $100 - $150 $350
130 LES PAUL BOOSTERS $80 - $120 Unsold
131 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $200 - $300 $450
132 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $200 - $300 $400
133 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $50 - $75 $150
134 LES PAUL ASSORTED ELECTRONICS $200 - $300 $700
135 LES PAUL MIXER/AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $1,700
136 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $500 - $700 $500
137 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $600 - $800 $4,500
138 LES PAUL PA SYSTEM $400 - $600 $500
139 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $200
140 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $50 - $75 $250
141 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $50 - $75 $150
142 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $150 - $250 $1,200
143 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $200 - $300 $1,000
144 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $50 - $75 $1,000
145 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $300 - $500 $1,100
146 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $300 - $500 $500
147 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $200 - $300 $1,200
148 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $3,000 - $4,000 $2,500
149 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $400 - $600 $450
150 UNKNOWN ACOUSTIC $50 - $75 $800


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

151 UNKNOWN ACOUSTIC $50 - $75 $750
152 UNKNOWN ORIGIN 3/4 ACOUSTIC GUITAR $20 - $30 $350
153 ACOUSTIC GUITAR $30 - $50 $750
154 UNKNOWN 3/4 STEEL STRING ACOUSTIC GUITAR $50 - $75 $800
155 GIBSON C300 CLASSICAL ACOUSTIC $50 - $75 $900
156 SEARS SILVERTONE ACOUSTIC $40 - $60 $1,000
157 SEARS SILVERTONE ACOUSTIC $30 - $50 $1,000
158 COPY OF A SELMER MACCAFERRI $700 - $900 $1,100
159 CSL COPY OF A SELMER MACCAFERRI $800 - $1,200 $1,200
160 COPY OF A SELMER MACCAFERRI $800 - $1,200 $1,400
161 MID 1970s CSL COPY OF THE SELMER MACCAFERRI $800 - $1,200 $7,000
162 1956 GIBSON ELECTRAHARP PEDAL STEEL GUITAR $2,000 - $3,000 $4,250
163 1979 DOBRO 60D $800 - $1,200 $2,000
164 1938 NATIONAL DUOLIAN $700 - $900 $4,000
165 LATE 1960s DAN ARMSTRONG VINCENT BELL MODEL SITAR $1,500 - $2,500 $5,000
166 GIBSON LES PAUL HD.6X DIGITAL GUITAR $1,800 - $2,200 $3,750
167 GIBSON LES PAUL HD.6X DIGITAL GUITAR $1,800 - $2,200 $3,250
168 2005 GIBSON LES PAUL GOLDTOP $3,000 - $5,000 $13,000
169 GIBSON SPECIAL SUPREME $12,000 - $15,000 $20,000
170 LES PAUL HAMMOND B-3 ORGAN $3,000 - $5,000 $4,000
171 LES PAUL LESLIE ORGAN SPEAKER CABINET $1,500 - $2,500 $3,500
172 LES PAUL LESLIE $800 - $1,200 $1,100
173 LES PAUL ORGAN $500 - $700 $1,500
174 LES PAUL SPEAKER CABINET $100 - $150 $450
175 LES PAUL ELECTRIC PIANO $300 - $500 $1,700
176 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $300 - $500 $800
177 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $400 - $600 $350
178 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $500 - $700 $3,750
179 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $500 - $700 $500
180 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $300 - $500 $600
181 LES PAUL 1980s ENGINEERING AWARDS $400 - $600 $1,000
182 LES PAUL FENDER AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $1,400
183 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $1,200
184 LES PAUL FENDER AMPLIFIER $300 - $500 $1,700
185 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $1,600
186 LES PAUL EFFECTS $150 - $200 $1,200
187 LES PAUL EFFECTS $150 - $200 $1,800
188 LES PAUL EFFECTS $200 - $300 $2,750
189 LES PAUL EFFECTS $50 - $75 $800
190 LES PAUL JACKET $300 - $500 $500
191 LES PAUL AWARDS $300 - $500 $1,900
192 LES PAUL JACKET $100 - $150 $500
193 LES PAUL JACKET $200 - $300 $600
194 LES PAUL GIBSON AWARDS $400 - $600 $2,500
195 LES PAUL AWARD PLAQUE $400 - $600 $1,900
196 LES PAUL RIAA RECORD AWARD $200 - $300 $4,250
197 LES PAUL SIGNED CHECKS $100 - $150 $550
198 LES PAUL BMI AGREEMENTS $100 - $150 $800
199 LES PAUL COPYRIGHT RECORDS $400 - $600 $2,750
200 MICKEY MANTLE SIGNED BASEBALL $500 - $700 $3,750
201 LES PAUL LICENSE PLATE $100 - $150 $8,000
202 LES PAUL DENIM JACKET $100 - $150 $600
203 LES PAUL JACKET $200 - $300 $800
204 LES PAUL APPAREL $100 - $150 $500
205 LES PAUL GUITAR SCHEMATIC $300 - $500 $4,000
206 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $150 - $200 $1,800
207 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $500 - $700 $1,400
208 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $300 - $500 $1,100
209 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $5,000 - $7,000 $7,000
210 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $50 - $75 $1,000
211 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $100 - $150 $1,200
212 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $400 - $600 $1,400
213 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $800 - $1,200 $4,000
214 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $1,200 - $1,500 $2,000
215 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $200 - $300 $1,200
216 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $300 - $500 $1,500
217 LES PAUL SOUND PANEL $300 - $500 $3,000
218 LES PAUL ACOUSTIC WALL PANEL $300 - $500 $4,000
219 LES PAUL GRAPHIC EQUALIZER $200 - $300 $400
220 LES PAUL PREAMPLIFIER $50 - $75 $350
221 LES PAUL MICROPHONE PREAMP $200 - $300 $1,900
222 LES PAUL PREAMPLIFIER $100 - $150 $300
223 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $50 - $75 $900
224 LES PAUL CONTROL SYSTEM $150 - $250 $200
225 GIBSON ACE FREHLEY MODEL LES PAUL CUSTOM $4,000 - $6,000 $13,000
226 2001 GIBSON LES PAUL SIGNED BY AL DIMEOLA $1,500 - $2,500 $10,000
227 2008 GIBSON LES PAUL STUDIO $800 - $1,200 $4,250
228 1984 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $4,000 - $6,000 $9,000
229 1996 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM MODEL ONE OF A KIND $2,000 - $3,000 $13,000
230 1993 GIBSON LES PAUL MODEL LPLMBUBCI $1,400 - $1,600 $3,750
231 1996 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,400 - $1,600 $3,500
232 2008 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD LP6FHBNH1 $1,000 - $1,500 $5,000
233 2008 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD LP6FHBNH1 $1,000 - $1,500 $5,500
234 2007 EPIPHONE LES PAUL CUSTOM $700 - $900 $2,500
235 2007 EPIPHONE LES PAUL CUSTOM $500 - $700 $3,000
236 1985 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $500 - $700 $3,250
237 1981 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $2,500 - $3,500 $4,000
238 1981 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $2,500 - $3,500 $4,750
239 1987 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $600 - $800 $5,000
240 2002 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $1,500 - $2,500 $6,000
241 2002 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $1,800 - $2,200 $5,000
242 2002 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $1,800 - $2,200 $5,500
243 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM 80th BIRTHDAY GUITAR $6,000 - $8,000 $60,000
244 LES PAUL TRIPLE SIGNED PASSPORT $500 - $700 $3,000
245 LES PAUL ACCESSORIES $100 - $150 $500
246 LES PAUL PHOTOGRAPH $100 - $150 $1,100
247 LES PAUL AWARDS $200 - $300 $450
248 LES PAUL AND MARY FORD PROMOTIONAL ITEMS $200 - $300 $400
249 LES PAUL SIGNED CHECKS $200 - $300 $700
250 LES PAUL HONORS $200 - $300 $900
251 LES PAUL CHRISTMAS CARDS $80 - $120 $400
252 LES PAUL BIRTHDAY CARDS $80 - $120 $450
253 LES PAUL TUBES $80 - $120 $600
254 LES PAUL VACUUM TUBES $300 - $500 $6,000
255 LES PAUL VACUUM TUBES $300 - $500 $4,750
256 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $800 - $1,200 $3,250
257 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $100 - $150 $350
258 LES PAUL AMPLIFIERS $1,000 - $1,500 $3,500
259 LES PAUL RECEIVER $50 - $75 $350
260 LES PAUL CONSOLE $50 - $75 $600
261 LES PAUL TURNTABLES $400 - $600 $1,100
262 LES PAUL TURNTABLES $50 - $75 $1,000
263 LES PAUL CIVIC AWARDS $200 - $300 $450
264 LES PAUL CIVIC HONOR $100 - $150 $700
265 LES PAUL HUMANITARIAN AWARDS $400 - $600 $1,400
266 LES PAUL SCULPTURAL AWARD $400 - $600 $800
267 LES PAUL BIRTHDAY NAPKIN $200 - $300 $300
268 STEVE MILLER SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH $400 - $600 $600
269 COLLEGIATE ACOUSTIC GUITAR $200 - $300 $1,600
270 GOYA 922 ACOUSTIC $200 - $300 $1,700
271 2003 GIBSON NICK LUCAS RE-ISSUE $1,800 - $2,200 $3,750
272 1969 GIBSON LES PAUL JUMBO FLATTOP $4,000 - $6,000 $22,500
273 1959 EPIPHONE FRONTIER $4,000 - $6,000 $6,000
274 1983 GIBSON LES PAUL SPOTLIGHT SPECIAL #210 $2,500 - $3,500 $10,000
275 1982 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,800 - $2,200 $4,750
276 1982 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $2,500 - $3,500 $5,000
277 1982 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,800 - $2,200 $4,750
278 1980 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,000 - $1,500 $5,500
279 1980 GIBSON LES PAUL FIREBRAND $800 - $1,200 $3,250
280 1980 GIBSON LES PAUL FIREBRAND $800 - $1,200 $4,000
281 1979 GIBSON LES PAUL ARTIST MODEL $1,000 - $1,500 $6,500
282 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $800 - $1,200 $6,500
283 1974-1975 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $800 - $1,200 $5,000
284 EARLY 1970s GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $3,000 - $5,000 $16,000
285 1952 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD GOLDTOP $14,000 - $16,000 $50,000
286 LES PAUL RECORD AWARDS $600 - $800 $8,500
287 LES PAUL RECORD AWARD $600 - $800 $2,750
288 LES PAUL CERTIFICATES $100 - $150 $350
289 LES PAUL RECORDS $200 - $300 $1,000
290 LES PAUL TRIO AWARD CERTIFICATE $300 - $500 $450
291 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $1,200 - $1,500 $4,000
292 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $1,200 - $1,500 $6,000
293 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $1,500 - $1,700 $5,500
294 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $50 - $75 $2,000
295 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $1,200 - $1,500 $5,000
296 MARY FORD SIGNED CARD AND PHOTOGRAPHS $100 - $150 $500
297 LES PAUL NOVELTY ITEMS $80 - $120 $350
298 LES PAUL AND MARY FORD PHOTOGRAPHS $200 - $300 $700
299 LES PAUL EARLY CIVIC AWARDS $200 - $300 $500
300 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $600 - $800 $450


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

301 LES PAUL ROAD CASE $600 - $800 $3,250
302 LES PAUL MIXER $800 - $1,200 $2,750
303 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $800 - $1,200 $1,100
304 LES PAUL ROAD CASES $2,500 - $3,500 $11,000
305 LES PAUL AMPLIFIERS $800 - $1,200 $900
306 LES PAUL MIXER $200 - $300 $400
307 LES PAUL AMPLIFIERS $200 - $300 $150
308 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $200 - $300 $350
309 LES PAUL GLYPH DRIVE $75 - $100 $100
310 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $75 - $100 $500
311 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $50 - $75 $300
312 CASIO PG-380 MIDI GUITAR $500 - $700 $900
313 CASIO MIDI GUITAR $400 - $600 $900
314 CASIO MIDI GUITAR $400 - $600 $700
315 1985 GIBSON LES PAUL SYNTH GUITAR $1,000 - $1,500 $4,500
316 1985 GIBSON LES PAUL SYNTH GUITAR $1,000 - $1,500 $5,000
317 1993 GIBSON NIGHTHAWK $400 - $600 $2,500
318 KRAMER FARRINGTON $400 - $600 $1,400
319 BROWNSVILLE CHOIR BOY $200 - $300 $1,500
320 1988 EPIPHONE LES PAUL 1 $300 - $500 $1,500
321 1980s EPIPHONE LES PAUL 2 $600 - $800 $1,300
322 1988 EPIPHONE LES PAUL 3 $600 - $800 $1,300
323 1984 EPIPHONE LES PAUL 3 $700 - $900 $1,000
324 MID TO LATE 1980s KRAMER BARETTA $1,000 - $1,500 $2,500
325 2007 EPIPHONE LES PAUL ULTRA II $400 - $600 $1,400
326 2007 EPIPHONE LES PAUL ULTRA $700 - $900 $3,000
327 UNKNOWN FENDER COPY $200 - $300 $7,000
328 1972 LES PAUL CUSTOM $8,000 - $10,000 $37,500
329 LES PAUL RECORDING MIXING CONSOLE $40,000 - $60,000 $85,000
330 LES PAUL SWEATSHIRT $80 - $120 $250
331 LES PAUL TURTLENECK SHIRTS $200 - $300 $600
332 LES PAUL WALLET AND LICENSE $200 - $300 $2,000
333 LES PAUL SIGNED PASSPORT $300 - $500 $3,000
334 LES PAUL CARDS $400 - $600 $450
335 LES PAUL INDUCTION AWARD $300 - $500 $600
336 LES PAUL INDUSTRY HONORS $200 - $300 $500
337 LES PAUL ACADEMIC HONORS $100 - $150 $400
338 LES PAUL WOODEN SIGN $200 - $300 $900
339 LES PAUL UNION CARDS $300 - $500 $900
340 LES PAUL MEMBERSHIP CARDS $400 - $600 $500
341 LES PAUL FILM EQUIPMENT $400 - $600 $450
342 LES PAUL SLIDE PROJECTOR $100 - $150 $250
343 CARLOS SANTANA GIFTED CAMERA $500 - $700 $550
344 LES PAUL PROJECTOR $200 - $300 $100
345 LES PAUL TELEVISION $300 - $500 $1,000
346 LES PAUL AND MARY FORD SCRIPTS $100 - $150 $1,100
347 LES PAUL SPEAKER CABINETS $600 - $800 $1,500
348 LES PAUL SPEAKERS $1,000 - $1,500 $8,500
349 1978 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $4,000 - $6,000 $22,500
350 1997 EPIPHONE LES PAUL STANDARD $700 - $900 $3,000
351 1998 EPIPHONE LES PAUL DELUXE $700 - $900 $2,000
352 2003 EPIPHONE ELITE $700 - $900 $2,000
353 EPIPHONE SOLID BODY $600 - $800 $1,500
354 2006 EPIPHONE LES PAUL CUSTOM $1,000 - $1,500 $5,000
355 1986 GIBSON LES PAUL/SG CUSTOM $2,500 - $3,500 $6,000
356 1985 GIBSON LES PAUL SG STANDARD $800 - $1,200 $4,250
357 1988 GIBSON LES PAUL STUDIO LITE $800 - $1,200 $2,750
358 1986 GIBSON LES PAUL JR. $800 - $1,200 $3,250
359 1987 GIBSON LES PAUL JR. $800 - $1,200 $3,250
360 2005 GIBSON LES PAUL JR. $800 - $1,200 $2,000
361 1999 EPIPHONE LES PAUL STANDARD $400 - $600 $2,250
362 1999 GIBSON LES PAUL REISSUE $1,000 - $1,500 $6,000
363 SLASH HAT GIFTED TO LES PAUL $6,000 - $8,000 $9,000
364 2000 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD SIGNED BY SLASH $6,000 - $8,000 $9,000
365 1985 GIBSON LES PAUL DELUXE $2,000 - $3,000 $5,500
366 1975 GIBSON LES PAUL DELUXE $1,800 - $2,200 $7,000
367 1985 GIBSON LES PAUL DELUXE GOLDTOP $2,000 - $3,000 $6,500
368 1991 GIBSON LES PAUL CLASSIC $2,000 - $3,000 $8,500
369 1950s GIBSON LES PAUL $60,000 - $80,000 $60,000
370 LES PAUL GIBSON AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $900
371 LES PAUL GIBSON AMPLIFIER $100 - $150 $750
372 LES PAUL BASS AMPLIFIER $100 - $150 $3,250
373 LES PAUL SIGNED CHECKS $100 - $150 $500
374 LES PAUL HANDWRITTEN LETTER $500 - $700 $8,000
375 LES PAUL GIBSON AMPLIFIER $800 - $1,200 $2,000
376 LES PAUL HEADPHONES $400 - $600 $1,500
377 LES PAUL SMOKING ACCESSORIES $100 - $150 $1,000
378 LES PAUL AND MARY FORD PHOTOGRAPH $200 - $300 $800
379 LES PAUL GREETING CARDS $50 - $75 $450
380 LES PAUL GREETING CARDS $50 - $75 $450
381 LES PAUL CUSTOM TROPHY FOR MARY FORD $400 - $600 $500
382 LES PAUL PUBLICITY PHOTOGRAPHS $100 - $150 $1,000
383 LES PAUL MICROPHONE STANDS $800 - $1,200 $3,750
384 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $15,000 - $20,000 $22,500
385 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $250 - $350 $1,000
386 LES PAUL CATALOGS $80 - $120 $200
387 LES PAUL GUITAR SCHEMATICS $600 - $800 $17,000
388 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $200 - $300 $1,000
389 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $400 - $600 $600
390 LES PAUL WIRELESS TRANSMITTERS $800 - $1,200 $950
391 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $100 - $150 $150
392 LES PAUL HEALTH CARDS $300 - $500 $400
393 LES PAUL HEALTH CARDS $300 - $500 $700
394 LES PAUL PINS $80 - $120 $350
395 LES PAUL AWARDS $300 - $500 $700
396 LES PAUL AWARD $100 - $150 $800
397 LES PAUL FAT TUESDAYS SIGN $300 - $500 $3,500
398 1991 GIBSON LES PAUL BASS $1,000 - $1,500 $3,000
399 1991 GIBSON LES PAUL BASS $1,000 - $1,500 $4,250
400 1991 GIBSON LES PAUL BASS $1,000 - $1,500 $3,250
401 1982 GIBSON VICTORY BASS $700 - $900 $2,000
402 1971 FENDER PRECISION BASS $1,000 - $1,500 $5,000
403 1974-1975 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL BASS $1,000 - $1,500 $22,500
404 2001 GIBSON LES PAUL BASS $1,000 - $1,500 $4,500
405 1988 SPECTOR BASS $1,000 - $1,500 $1,900
406 1972-1975 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL BASS $1,500 - $2,500 $5,000
407 1978 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $5,000 - $7,000 $20,000
408 1972 GIBSON LES PAUL SIGNATURE $4,000 - $6,000 $22,500
409 1972 GIBSON LES PAUL SIGNATURE MODEL GOLDTOP $2,500 - $3,500 $11,000
410 2005 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM 90TH ANNIVERSARY $3,000 - $5,000 $10,000
411 GIBSON LES PAUL 1956 RE-ISSUE GOLDTOP $1,800 - $2,200 $7,000
412 1972 GIBSON LES PAUL SIGNATURE $2,500 - $3,500 $8,500
413 2005 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD GOLDTOP $2,500 - $3,500 $9,000
414 1988 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD GOLDTOP $3,000 - $5,000 $14,000
415 1969 GIBSON LES PAUL GOLDTOP $5,000 - $7,000 $22,500
416 LES PAUL GUITAR SCHEMATICS $600 - $800 $4,250
417 LES PAUL SCHEMATICS $300 - $500 $11,000
418 LES PAUL PHOTOGRAPH $100 - $150 $600
419 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $100 - $150 $600
420 LES PAUL COPPER WIRE $100 - $150 $500
421 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $100 - $150 $400
422 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $200 - $300 $2,250
423 LES PAUL ELECTRONIC SUPPLIES $200 - $300 $600
424 LES PAUL AMPEX RECORDING MACHINE $3,000 - $5,000 $11,000
425 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $800 - $1,200 $2,000
426 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $600 - $800 $1,400
427 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $1,500 - $2,500 $2,000
428 LES PAUL RECORDING MACHINE $2,000 - $3,000 $3,000
429 LES PAUL RECORDING GEAR $300 - $500 $1,600
430 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $300 - $500 $900
431 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS RACK $2,000 - $3,000 $2,250
432 LES PAUL EFFECTS RACK $1,000 - $1,500 $1,900
433 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS RACK $12,000 - $14,000 $37,500
434 LES PAUL AMPLIFIERS $75 - $100 $1,800
435 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $300 - $500 $3,250
436 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $700 - $900 $800
437 FRANK SINATRA GIFTED WATCH $400 - $600 $20,000
438 LES PAUL PLAYBOY CERTIFICATES $300 - $500 $600
439 UNKNOWN ORIGIN ACOUSTIC GUITAR $30 - $50 $600
440 SOLID BODY ELECTRIC GUITAR $30 - $50 $1,100
441 UNKNOWN 3/4 ELECTRIC GUITAR $50 - $75 $1,300
442 STELLA HARMONY ACOUSTIC $100 - $150 $1,000
443 UNKNOWN ACOUSTIC TWELVE STRING GUITAR $40 - $60 $1,100
444 1930s-1940s UNKNOWN ACOUSTIC GUITAR $80 - $120 $1,400
445 1970s GIBSON J45 $100 - $150 $1,200
446 "THE GIBSON" L4 ACOUSTIC $80 - $120 $2,750
447 2005 EPIPHONE VSGH1 LES PAUL CUSTOM $800 - $1,200 $3,250
448 2007 EPIPHONE LES PAUL STANDARD $300 - $500 $2,250
449 1985 OVATION COLLECTION THINLINE MODEL ACOUSTIC/ELECTRIC $800 - $1,200 $3,000
450 1967 GIBSON MELODY MAKER $400 - $600 $1,800


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

451 1968 GIBSON MM12 MELODY MAKER 12 STRING $600 - $800 $3,250
452 GIBSON EXPERIMENTAL GUITAR $100 - $150 $2,750
453 2000 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $2,000 - $3,000 $6,500
454 1998 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD LP LITE $2,500 - $3,500 $7,500
455 1969 GIBSON LES PAUL $700 - $900 $12,000
456 1995 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,500 - $2,500 $9,500
457 MID TO LATE 1940s GIBSON L7 $2,000 - $3,000 $5,500
458 1954 GIBSON L5C $1,500 - $2,500 $8,500
459 1928-1933 GIBSON L4 $2,500 - $3,500 $14,000
460 LES PAUL PHOTOGRAPHS $80 - $120 $500
461 1927 GIBSON L5 $10,000 - $15,000 $25,000
462 LES PAUL ARMY BOOTS $100 - $150 $2,250
463 LES PAUL HARMONICA RACK $1,000 - $1,500 $47,500
464 LES PAUL PHOTOGRAPH $300 - $500 $1,800
465 LES PAUL PHONOGRAPHS $400 - $600 $2,750
466 LES PAUL HARMONICAS $100 - $150 $900
467 LES PAUL ACCORDION $100 - $150 $1,800
468 LES PAUL RADIOS $300 - $500 $1,000
469 LES PAUL CLARINET $50 - $75 $800
470 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $300 - $500 $900
471 LES PAUL ROAD CASE $50 - $75 $2,000
472 LES PAUL METAL CASE $200 - $300 $1,800
473 LES PAUL MUSIC STANDS $100 - $150 $1,700
474 LES PAUL GUITAR INVENTION MODEL $200 - $300 $5,500
475 LES PAUL TELEPHONE $80 - $120 $800
476 LES PAUL TELEPHONE $80 - $120 $700
477 LES PAUL TELEPHONE $80 - $120 $700
478 LES PAUL SOUND PANEL $300 - $500 $8,000
479 LES PAUL DRUM MIXER $500 - $700 $1,700
480 LES PAUL DRUM MIXER $300 - $500 $1,800
481 LES PAUL DRUM MIXER NOTES $200 - $300 $7,000
482 LES PAUL DRUMSTICKS $100 - $150 $300
483 LES PAUL NOTES ON "ELECTRIC DRUMS" $300 - $500 $11,000
484 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $8,000 - $12,000 $25,000
485 LES PAUL STEINWAY & SONS GRAND MODEL B $20,000 - $30,000 $42,000
486 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $1,000 - $1,500 $2,250
487 2003 PEAVEY VAN HALEN WOLFGANG $4,000 - $6,000 $27,500
488 1985 GIBSON LES PAUL DC400 $1,000 - $1,500 $2,500
489 1979 GIBSON LES PAUL KM $1,000 - $1,500 $6,000
490 1982 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $3,000 - $5,000 $7,000
491 1997 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,000 - $1,500 $4,000
492 1998 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,000 - $1,500 $5,500
493 1980 GIBSON LES PAUL FIREBRAND $700 - $900 $4,250
494 1991 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $2,000 - $3,000 $6,000
495 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $800 - $1,200 $5,000
496 1979 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $800 - $1,200 $4,250
497 1980 GIBSON LES PAUL HERITAGE $4,000 - $6,000 $12,000
498 1980 GIBSON LES PAUL HERITAGE $3,000 - $5,000 $11,000
499 1970s GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $500 - $700 $4,500
500 1980s GIBSON LES PAUL PROTOTYPE $700 - $900 $3,250
501 GIBSON ORVILLE LES PAUL CUSTOM $700 - $900 $3,000
502 IMPORTED LES PAUL CUSTOM COPY $200 - $300 $1,100
503 1995 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $500 - $700 $4,000
504 DANELECTRO CORAL WASP BARITONE GUITAR $400 - $600 $6,500
505 1978 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $6,000 - $8,000 $10,000
506 LES PAUL GUITAR EFFECTS PEDALS $3,000 - $5,000 $14,000
507 LES PAUL STAGE MICROPHONE STAND $300 - $500 $1,500
508 LES PAUL MONITOR MIXER $100 - $150 $600
509 LES PAUL IRIDIUM CLUB SIGN $400 - $600 $32,500
510 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $1,000 - $1,500 $4,250
511 LES PAUL JAZZ KAT GUITAR & P.A. AMP $300 - $500 $7,500
512 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $800 - $1,200 $1,600
513 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $100 - $150 $1,200
514 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $100 - $150 $1,100
515 LES PAUL TECH 21 AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $1,500
516 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $100 - $150 $1,000
517 LES PAUL FENDER AMPLIFIER $400 - $600 $4,750
518 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $150 - $250 $450
519 LES PAUL MICROPHONE PRE-AMP $300 - $500 $3,000
520 LES PAUL MIDI TIMEPIECE $100 - $150 $150
521 LES PAUL CONVERTER $300 - $500 $300
522 LES PAUL MIXER $50 - $75 $250
523 LES PAUL PATCH BAY $30 - $50 $200
524 LES PAUL SOUND PANEL $200 - $300 $9,500
525 LES PAUL SOUND PANEL $300 - $500 $8,500
526 LES PAUL COMPACT DISC RACK $50 - $75 $350
527 LES PAUL SIGN $100 - $150 $200
528 LES PAUL ACCESSORIES $50 - $75 $700
529 LES PAUL NECK TIES $50 - $75 $300
530 LES PAUL CARDBOARD GUITARS $80 - $120 $850
531 LES PAUL CUSTOM GUITAR SCHEMATIC $300 - $500 $11,000
532 LES PAUL OWNED PATENT PLAQUE $50 - $75 $3,000
533 LES PAUL INVENTOR'S HALL OF FAME MEDAL $1,000 - $1,500 $4,500
534 2003 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $6,000 - $8,000 $11,000
535 2008 GIBSON LES PAUL CLASSIC $1,500 - $2,500 $5,000
536 2008 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,500 - $2,500 $5,500
537 1983 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD REISSUE $2,000 - $3,000 $8,000
538 1995 GIBSON LES PAUL CLASSIC $1,500 - $2,500 $6,500
539 ELECTRA X320 LES PAUL STYLE COPY $150 - $250 $1,100
540 1997 EPIPHONE LES PAUL STANDARD $600 - $800 $3,250
541 MONTAYA LES PAUL STYLE COPY $150 - $250 $800
542 1988 EPIPHONE LES PAUL STANDARD $700 - $900 $2,500
543 GUILD 3/4 ACOUSTIC $2,000 - $3,000 $7,500
544 GUILD 3/4 ACOUSTIC $2,000 - $3,000 $19,000
545 1954 SOUTHERN JUMBO $3,000 - $5,000 $8,000
546 1937 D'ANGELICO STYLE A ACOUSTIC ARCHTOP $4,000 - $6,000 $12,000
547 GIBSON LES PAUL LPB4 PROTOTYPE $6,000 - $8,000 $19,000
548 LES PAUL HALL OF FAME JACKETS $200 - $300 $1,300
549 LES PAUL ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME AWARD $500 - $700 $6,500
550 LES PAUL TURTLENECK SHIRTS $200 - $300 $1,100
551 LES PAUL TWICE SIGNED PASSPORT $400 - $600 $3,750
552 LES PAUL RESEARCH NOTES $200 - $300 $8,500
553 LES PAUL MEDAL $300 - $500 $600
554 LES PAUL GUITAR DRAWING $200 - $300 $12,000
555 BILLY GIBBONS SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH $400 - $600 $1,800
556 LES PAUL TURTLENECK SHIRTS $200 - $300 $3,000
557 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $600 - $800 $1,900
558 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $400 - $600 $8,500
559 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $2,000 - $3,000 $3,250
560 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $1,500 - $2,500 $4,250
561 LES PAUL MICROPHONES $200 - $300 $1,900
562 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $400 - $600 $800
563 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $30 - $50 $500
564 LES PAUL MIXER $100 - $150 $500
565 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $2,250
566 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $100 - $150 $2,000
567 LES PAUL FREQUENCY METER $50 - $75 $250
568 LES PAUL TUBE PRE-AMPLIFIER $500 - $600 $2,500
569 LES PAUL TUBE PRE-AMPLIFIER $500 - $700 $1,400
570 LES PAUL FREQUENCY METERS $150 - $250 $600
571 LES PAUL PROFESSIONAL HONORS $300 - $500 $1,700
572 LES PAUL DENIM JACKETS $300 - $500 $800
573 LES PAUL BATH ROBE $80 - $120 $250
574 LES PAUL JACKET $100 - $150 $3,250
575 LES PAUL TRIBUTE POSTER $200 - $300 $4,500
576 LES PAUL PHOTOGRAPH $200 - $300 $3,000
577 LES PAUL GUITAR SCHEMATIC $300 - $500 $9,000
578 LES PAUL PORTRAIT PHOTOGRAPH $300 - $500 $800
579 LES PAUL AWARDS $200 - $300 $1,200
580 LES PAUL & MARY FORD CASH BOX AWARD $800 - $1,200 $3,000
581 LES PAUL SHEET MUSIC PLAQUES $200 - $300 $500
582 LES PAUL DECORATIVE ITEMS $100 - $150 $500
583 LES PAUL VIDEO EQUIPMENT $1,500 - $2,500 $1,200
584 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $500 - $700 $500
585 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $1,000 - $1,500 $450
586 LES PAUL VIDEO EQUIPMENT $200 - $300 $250
587 2005 GIBSON LES PAUL TV SPECIAL $1,500 - $2,500 $4,000
588 1980 GIBSON LES PAUL XR-1 $400 - $600 $4,000
589 1978 GIBSON THE PAUL $2,000 - $3,000 $12,000
590 1991 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,800 - $2,200 $8,000
591 1997 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD $1,000 - $1,500 $5,500
592 2000 GIBSON LES PAUL 1957 RE-ISSUE GOLDTOP $1,500 - $2,500 $7,500
593 1970 GIBSON LES PAUL PERSONAL $2,500 - $3,500 $9,500
594 LATE 1969 GIBSON LES PAUL PROFESSIONAL $1,800 - $2,200 $8,500
595 2006 GIBSON LES PAUL GOLDTOP 1957 RE-ISSUE $1,800 - $2,200 $7,500
596 2008 GIBSON LES PAUL CLASSIC $1,500 - $2,500 $6,000
597 2006 GIBSON LES PAUL GOLD TEXTURE TOP $1,500 - $2,500 $5,000
598 2004 GIBSON LES PAUL $3,000 - $5,000 $8,500
599 LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL REPLICA $1,000 - $1,500 $8,500
600 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD OR DELUXE MODIFIED $1,400 - $1,600 $32,500


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

601 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $3,000 - $5,000 $45,000
602 1968 GIBSON PROTOTYPE LES PAUL CUSTOM $40,000 - $60,000 $55,000
603 RICHARD NIXON LETTER TO LES PAUL & MARY FORD $600 - $800 $3,750
604 LES PAUL TYPEWRITER $80 - $120 $2,750
605 LES PAUL TYPEWRITER $100 - $125 $450
606 LES PAUL BOOKS $100 - $150 $600
607 MCCARTNEY SIGNED COOKBOOK $80 - $120 $1,300
608 LES PAUL READING GLASSES $50 - $75 $2,500
609 LES PAUL TUNER $100 - $150 $700
610 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $150 - $250 $900
611 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $900
612 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $100 - $150 $350
613 LES PAUL SPEAKERS $2,000 - $3,000 $1,200
614 LES PAUL SPEAKERS $400 - $600 $350
615 LES PAUL MONITOR $200 - $300 $450
616 EARLY 1970s GIBSON J50D $400 - $600 $3,750
617 1968 GIBSON FLATTOP $1,000 - $1,500 $5,000
618 1956 GIBSON CF100E $500 - $700 $2,750
619 MID 1950s GIBSON ES125 $600 - $800 $3,750
620 1971 GIBSON C300 CLASSICAL $200 - $300 $1,100
621 GIBSON CF100E ACOUSTIC $400 - $600 $3,750
622 EARLY 1950s GIBSON CF100 $700 - $900 $6,500
623 1963-1964 GIBSON B1245 $1,500 - $2,000 $4,500
624 1994 GIBSON BLUES KING ELECTRIC $1,000 - $1,500 $5,500
625 2002 GIBSON LES PAUL ACOUSTIC $2,000 - $3,000 $4,750
626 1987 THE GIBSON MASTER MODEL F5L MANDOLIN $2,000 - $3,000 $2,750
627 MID 1970s GIBSON F12 MANDOLIN $300 - $500 $1,600
628 1954 GIBSON F12 MANDOLIN $800 - $1,200 $3,750
629 LATE 1930s to EARLY 1940s KALAMAZOO KM11 MANDOLIN $300 - $500 $7,500
630 1966 GIBSON A-40 N MANDOLIN $80 - $120 $1,000
631 1955 GIBSON SOPRANO UKULELE $400 - $600 $2,750
632 1955 GIBSON TENOR UKULELE $300 - $500 $5,500
633 LES PAUL INSCRIBED GUITAR $200 - $300 $5,500
634 LES PAUL INSCRIBED GUITAR $200 - $300 $2,250
635 LES PAUL BALALAIKA $80 - $120  $1,100
636 1982 GIBSON LES PAUL 30TH ANNIVERSARY GOLDTOP $2,000 - $3,000 $9,500
637 GIBSON LES PAUL 30TH ANNIVERSARY GOLDTOP $4,000 - $6,000 $13,000
638 1961 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM WHITE $7,000 - $9,000 $35,000
639 LES PAUL EPIPHONE AMPLIFIER $300 - $500 $4,750
640 LES PAUL GIBSON AMPLIFIER $800 - $1,200 $5,500
641 LES PAUL GIBSON AMPLIFIER $150 - $250 $4,000
642 LES PAUL GIBSON AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $3,250
643 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $200 - $300 $600
644 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $100 - $150 $450
645 LES PAUL TESTING DEVICE $100 - $150 $600
646 LES PAUL SIGNAL GENERATOR $100 - $125 $350
647 LES PAUL RECORDING EQUIPMENT $300 - $500 $500
648 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $100 - $150 $650
649 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $700 - $900 $500
650 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $30 - $50 $250
651 LES PAUL PATCH BAYS $150 - $250 $450
652 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $200 - $300 $500
653 LES PAUL HEADPHONES $300 - $500 $300
654 LES PAUL MONITORS $1,000 - $1,500 $4,750
655 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER AND SPEAKERS $600 - $800 $300
656 LES PAUL SPEAKERS $3,000 - $4,000 $3,500
657 LES PAUL SPEAKER CABINETS $150 - $250 $650
658 LES PAUL MONITORS $800 - $1,200 $2,750
659 LES PAUL SPEAKERS $800 - $1,200 $3,500
660 MID 1970s GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $1,800 - $2,200 $9,500
661 1974 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $2,000 - $3,000 $6,500
662 LATE 1970s GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $1,500 - $2,500 $19,000
663 1975 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $5,000 - $7,000 $35,000
664 1975 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $3,000 - $5,000 $19,000
665 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL BODY $500 - $700 $3,750
666 1989 GIBSON LES PAUL STUDIO NO LOGO $200 - $300 $2,500
667 1950's EPIPHONE ZENITH $1,000 - $1,500 $4,250
668 1946 GRETSCH SYNCHROMATIC $500 - $700 $2,000
669 GRETSCH TWELVE STRING SYNCHROMATIC $500 - $700 $2,750
670 1952 GRETSCH SYNCHROMATIC $700 - $900 $4,750
671 EARLY 1940s EPIPHONE ZEPHYR $1,500 - $2,500 $4,000
672 1950 EPIPHONE ZEPHYR DELUXE $1,500 - $2,500 $5,000
673 1951 GIBSON L5-CN-ES $1,500 - $2,500 $16,000
674 EARLY 1940s EPIPHONE ZEPHYR $1,000 - $1,500 $4,500
675 1934 EPIPHONE DELUXE $2,500 - $3,500 $7,500
676 EARLY 1940s EPIPHONE ZEPHYR $14,000 - $16,000 $120,000
677 LES PAUL TOOLS $50 - $75 $700
678 LES PAUL TOOLS $200 - $300 $600
679 LES PAUL MOTOR $80 - $120 $200
680 LES PAUL VISE $80 - $120 $600
681 LES PAUL TOOLS AND SUPPLIES $600 - $800 $1,000
682 LES PAUL GLASSES AND GLOVES $80 - $120 $1,200
683 LES PAUL SCROLL SAW $80 - $120 $250
684 LES PAUL DRILL PRESS $200 - $300 $250
685 LES PAUL TOOLS $80 - $120 $300
686 WALLY KAMiN TOOLS $50 - $75 $200
687 LES PAUL STORAGE UNITS $3,000 - $5,000 $1,500
688 LES PAUL GLASSES AND GLOVES $80 - $120 $1,400
689 LES PAUL GUITAR STRAPS $100 - $150 $500
690 LES PAUL TOOLS $300 - $500 $200
691 LES PAUL GUITAR STRAPS $100 - $150 $1,900
692 LES PAUL NOVELTY ITEMS $200 - $300 $500
693 LES PAUL PICKS $400 - $600 $8,000
694 LES PAUL STORAGE CHESTS $300 - $500 $1,100
695 LES PAUL TRANSFORMERS $100 - $150 $2,500
696 LES PAUL SIGNED CHECKS $100 - $150 $700
697 LES PAUL ELECTRONICS $100 - $150 $1,900
698 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $200 - $300 $1,200
699 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $200 - $300 $1,500
700 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $250 - $350 $1,600
701 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $250 - $350 $2,500
702 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $200 - $300 $1,500
703 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $1,000 - $1,500 $3,000
704 LES PAUL MICROPHONE $1,500 - $2,000 $3,000
705 EARLY 1970s GIBSON FLATTOP $700 - $900 $3,000
706 1967 GIBSON LG1 $500 - $700 $2,000
707 1985 GIBSON J30 ACOUSTIC $1,000 - $1,200 $2,000
708 1991 GIBSON J160E $800 - $1,200 $3,000
709 EARLY 1970s GIBSON FLATTOP $200 - $300 $2,500
710 1971 GIBSON CLASSICAL C300 $400 - $600 $1,500
711 1960 ROMEO DiGIORGIO CLASSICAL $1,000 - $1,500 $5,500
712 1974-1975 GIBSON RECORDING MODEL $2,000 - $3,000 $9,500
713 1970'S GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $2,000 - $3,000 $12,000
714 1976 GIBSON LES PAUL RECORDING MODEL $2,000 - $3,000 $22,500
715 LES PAUL 14K GOLD POCKET WATCH $600 - $800 $3,750
716 LES PAUL PRESENTATION RECORD AWARD $800 - $1,200 $1,900
717 1992 FENDER STRATOCASTER RICHIE SAMBORA CUSTOM $1,000 - $1,500 $10,000
718 1988 GIBSON LES PAUL CUSTOM $2,500 - $3,500 $10,000
719 2007 GIBSON LES PAUL STANDARD WITH ROBOT TUNER $2,500 - $3,500 $5,500
720 2007 GIBSON LES PAUL CLASSIC $1,800 - $2,200 $7,500
721 1977 FENDER TELECASTER $1,000 - $1,500 $9,500
722 1951 FENDER NO-CASTER $40,000 - $60,000 $180,000
723 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $2,500 - $3,500 $11,000
724 LES PAUL AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $1,200
725 LES PAUL FENDER AMPLIFIER $300 - $500 $1,800
726 LES PAUL FENDER AMPLIFIER $300 - $500 $1,900
727 LES PAUL FENDER AMPLIFIER $200 - $300 $3,500
728 LES PAUL CONSOLE $6,000 - $8,000 $5,500
729 LES PAUL HANDWRITTEN LETTER $300 - $500 $2,250
730 LES PAUL MONITOR $150 - $250 $700
731 LES PAUL MONITOR $30 - $50 $400
732 LES PAUL SPEAKERS $300 - $500 $800
733 LES PAUL SPEAKERS $100 - $200 $1,900
734 LES PAUL SPEAKER NOTES $200 - $300 $1,800
735 LES PAUL SOUND PANEL $200 - $300 $5,500
736 LES PAUL SPEAKER $30 - $50 $250
737 LES PAUL "PAULVERIZER" $500 - $700 $7,000
738 LES PAUL GUITAR STRAPS $400 - $600 $1,300
739 LES PAUL "PAULVERIZER" $500 - $700 $18,000
740 LES PAUL CUSTOMIZED BIGSBY $100 - $150 $900
741 LES PAUL AND MARY FORD PHOTOGRAPH $100 - $150 $800
742 LES PAUL EXHIBITION SCRIM $400 - $600 $1,300
745 LES PAUL EXHIBITION SCRIM $400 - $600 $1,200


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

N/M found it

https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/71/lot/27930/



> 1951 FENDER NO-CASTER
> Text LesPaul 722 to 56512 to receive text alert for this lot!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

19 THE "MARY FORDERIZER" $300 - $500 $1,000
















No serial number - The "Mary Forderizer" whimsical, non playable guitar 
with inscription on headstock reading, "Gibsdaughter Guitar Company" 
and electric plugs installed on side of guitar labeled "Hoover Vacuum", 
"Iron Robert Hall Suits", "Refrigerator Reingold Beer", 
"Electric Toothbrush Listerine" and others.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Les had an absolutely devilish sense of humour. The "Forderizer" has at least a dozen jokes wrapped up in it.

I was reading an article last night in the current newsstand issue of Vintage Guitar about the auction. It would appear the "burst brothers", Beltzer and Berlin, who handle high-end items, were tasked with breaking stuff up into lots and setting starting bids. A big chunk of the proceeds is going to a charity fund Les set up to provide instruments to kids in school, and music programs. 

They note in the article how much many of the items reveal Les' constant experimentation and curiosity.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome! Now this is a glimpse at the clockworks of a genius.




laristotle said:


> 19 THE "MARY FORDERIZER" $300 - $500 $1,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

laristotle said:


> 19 THE "MARY FORDERIZER" $300 - $500 $1,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in a band years ago where the bass player had a golf trophy(someone elses) duct taped to the headstock of his Vox.
hmmmm........maybe he was a trend setter,we just thought he was a loon!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What's the total from sales...?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

probably will take a few days to calculate...lol


Buyers pay a 25 % premium for any buys 99,999 and less, and another 3 % if you buy on line.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Is that why the bid wins listed during the live and the winning value listed are different? That '51 was listed to be won at 180,000 but is listed on the break out page as $216,000 (though that is a 20% difference).


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

yes over 99,999 it is 20 % buyers premium


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a cool vid, pre-auction, with Norman of Normans Rare Guitars...

[video=youtube;pGRU5OgzDuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGRU5OgzDuE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

